# Frontier Range fitting External Sat & TV sockets.



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

I own a 2013 model Frontier Mohawk and wished to fit an external socket for sat and tv cables, my main concern was to fit these without any drilling of habitation bodywork, floor or the cab. A thorough investigation showed this could be done without any major stripping out. I also wanted to fit a 230vac socket and a 12vdc socket in the overhead locker housing the PSU. There is a shelf for a satellite receiver above this unit but no power supply. 
I purchased the sockets and fittings from an accessory shop, the 12vdc socket complete with coax and rf sockets. It was at this stage I emailed Sargent Electrical Services(who do the electrics for AT) asking advice on where to pick up the relevant power supplies. 
Dan Howlett, the Design and Support Technician replied immediately and suggested Sargent made up the necessary wiring harness complete with sockets etc to match those fitted by AT. Explained I’d already purchased the necessary fittings so they supplied me with the wiring harnesses in the correct colours complete with connectors. (The total cost of this was just under £12 and included postage and packing, If I had bought my own connectors etc I’d probably have spent more!) If I was doing this again I’d have Sargent make up and supply the complete package for a very modest outlay. Dan also supplied me with detailed instructions and a drawing clearly marked with the connection points so they are protected by the already fitted relevant mcb (230vac) and fuse(12v).
I fitted the sat/coax connector box in the side locker where the 230vac connector is it affords a lot of weather and road dirt protection. The box comes with 2 x 5m cables with coax and rf sockets bonded onto one end of each, this was more than enough cable. Photos 001 & 002 show the box fitted in position, 003 shows rear of box I sealed this with an electrical sealing compound which does not set, thogh silicone or similar could be used.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

I led the cables around the rear of the locker housings and used cable ties to secure it to the existing cables, it was necessary to use 2 cable tie mounts to secure it till reaching the these cables. 
These existing cables (from leisure batteries etc) then run up the side of the cab between the it and the curved front of the habitation module, this forms a natural wide passage for them 004 shows curved front of hab module and 006 is looking up from underneath and shows the existing cables running to and from PSU compartment. 005 shows new cabling fixed in place underneath.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

It is necessary to remove the decor panel on bulkhead behind drivers seat to access the plastic cable bend cover. Panel shown photo 007, removal of this requires delicacy, there are 2 fabric covered large headed pins that need to be removed very carefully, use a wide bladed screwdriver and protect fabric of panel with a thin piece of wood and lever them out. These pins cover 2 woodscrews which actually hold the panel in place, remove these and take away the panel. 007 shows the panel and the obscured cable bend above. Once panel removed this allows access to the lower screw of the bend, remove both screws and take away bend. 008 shows the removed components and 009 a more detailed view of the fabric covered nails.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

I then used a heavy duty piece of plastic coated green garden wire and fed it down the exposed hole of the cables, this is the most awkward stage of the project as its a tightish space obscured with the cables, perseverance is the key. Once I had the wire showing underneath the van I taped both ends of the cables (coax & sat) to it and pulled it back up and out through the hole 010. Again its tricky due to obstructions so patience is again required. Once through and pulled tight I secured them from below to existing cables as far as possible with cable ties.
4 screws hold the PSU in place there is sufficient cable to pull it clear of its recess and the heavier cables are more than enough to support it 011. Push sat & tv cables up through existing hole into space behind psu where they can then be connected directly to their corresponding sockets once fitted.
Protect the cables behind the panel, measure and cut out the holes to accommodate the sockets, the more difficult job I had was removal of the sticky label detailing the fuses as it was slap in the way, very difficult without tearing it, ended up sticking it to a piece of paper trimming and laminating it then fixing it back higher up the panel with double sided tape. Careful consideration should be given to the sighting of these sockets due to curvature of the locker door. My sat receiver has the transformer in the plug so is bulky hence fitting just above centre where gap behind closed locker door is greatest.

012 shows the 230vac end of the PSU and the new cable fitted which I’ve circled, mcb 2 protects this circuit as its does some of the other sockets. A detailed explanation of the 12vdc connection will be supplied by Sargent or if your going alone email me and I’ll forward it.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Before refitting psu locate the phono plugs, right hand side at rear, these are coloured and labelled as follows, Red - Audio Right AV2, Black-Audio Left AV2 and Yeloow - Video In AV2, Connect a suitable extension lead to all 3 and bring it out over the top at front of recess (as existing cables) so it can be connected to a sat receiver etc. 

As said in another post the audio plugs are connected direct to the media unit (radio) so sound is played through existing speakers when AV 2 (Aux 2) is selected. The video lead AV" is connected directly to the flip down monitor so the video signal plays directly onto this and does not register on the media unit screen as it does with dvd, tv etc. 

Photo 013 shows these leads attached to a scart adapter ready to be plugged into my sat receiver. 014 shows the completed project.

Any questions please ask away, I'm off touring Ireland for a few weeks tomorrow so an immediate response may not be possible.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for that Stewart very informative, I am ok with the external sat cabling and power as I had these pre fitted by the dealer before I picked my van up owing to the fact I have a Avtex TV with a preinstalled sat reciever on the wall in the back bedroom (I have a Delaware model) this allowed me to swap the cables so that I could direct the signal to the bedroom arial socket, but I have often thought how I might be able to use the front drop down screen to view sat tv and not just be limited to Freeview.

I can see you have a Grundig sat box, can I ask model and cost !!
and I don't suppose you have a piccy where the A/V cables go onto at the back of the PSU.

Nice job though pat on the back for that one  

M


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Yo M

Grundig freesat receiver is the HD model purchased 3 years ago so probably superseeded by now. In previous van it was connected by hdmi directly to an Avtex. A friend has the sd (standard def) model which he purchased at Tesco for less than £40. Obviously using phono plugs or scart there's no point in buying an hd model.

Don't have a piccy of the AV cables behind psu, but looking at the piccy of the dismounted psu in my post they are located at back bottom right hand corner. Plug tails are very short so extension cable is required either with female ends to connect up with male plugs or a triple coupler. Easily purchased off Ebay (I did)

We also have an Avtex with freesat in rear bedroom, so can switch over cables from tv ariel to sat now. The drop down monitor is suprisingly good quality.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I have the Bush version of the Grundig freesat box and though I use the scart lead the hd receivers are worth having because they tend to have higher sensitivity.


----------



## PLUMPUCK (Mar 18, 2010)

*satelite retrofit*

hi 
have followed the istalation as you explained only thing is still cant get a pic on my flipdown monitor , found the 3 rca conections and fitted them via a scart adapter to my sat reciever ,did you have to connect the av2 lead to the flipdown or was it already done?any advice would be appreciated


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: satelite retrofit*



PLUMPUCK said:


> hi
> have followed the istalation as you explained only thing is still cant get a pic on my flipdown monitor , found the 3 rca conections and fitted them via a scart adapter to my sat reciever ,did you have to connect the av2 lead to the flipdown or was it already done?any advice would be appreciated


The av2 lead was already connected to the flip down have you tried selecting av2 using the flip down remote?


----------

